# Dog Food Dummy!



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

still leaves your head spinning, but I did print it out.. thanks..


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

This lady did a lot of research. Good find, mb2.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

greg bell said:


> still leaves your head spinning, but I did print it out.. thanks..


 Here's another one for you!
I'm still looking for a food that works for Tabitha. We're out in the sticks so the $6.59/100lbs. food is quite popular! Just kidding. It's hard to find a good food that continues to stay around. I jumped on the computer to see what was close since delivery for most foods was about 1/2 the cost of the food. In seaching I found another dog food site. This one is filled with information. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I think the most important thing to remember when reading on nutrition is to look for reputable sites. There's alot of miss information out as well as myths.

I bought a book on nutrition, and I really like it. But, it's deep...but very informative. A nutritionist is the writer. Even in the book they still don't pin point a best dog food because there isn't one out there. 

I found this info not to long ago as well, it is a reputable site and it's in the journals. Just wished I could get in and read the whole scoop.
http://www.jaaha.org/cgi/content/ab...IRSTINDEX=70&minscore=5000&resourcetype=HWCIT


----------



## wendyma1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hello-

I'm new to the site and as confused as can be. I am owned by my 3 year old golden, Rufus. He suffers from hotspots during the summer and is constantly chewing himself raw and leaving open wounds. The vet said it was his diet, so during the summer we were to change to a lamb and rice diet, like that did anything at all!

Is there a really good dog food that you guys know of that I can go purchase at the store and is not hard to find so that I'm driving around town or calling everywhere to see if they carry it?

Thanks for your help!
Wendy


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

It is probably the toughest question that is posed on here..what food to feed?.. all folks can tell you is what they do.. 
I feed purina pro mixed with a spoonfull of cottage cheese and yougart.. 
cant tell you how i settled on that, but it works for my dog..


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie and Houdini eat Innova... they get yogurt also but not on there food.....


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Wendy, I don't know if you have these stores in your area but we found the best selection of food at the Complete Petmart. Petsmart wasn't so good with theirs.


----------



## Vicki (May 15, 2006)

We fed Natural Choice Lamb and Rice until last fall when I switched them over to Canidae. They also get yogurt and cottage cheese, not always in their food, though.

Wendy, if your golden is chewing himself raw, has the vet ever said he might have allergies? Does he do that all year round or just during certain seasons? Our one boy chews his feet and licks a sore on his leg every summer when my dratted chestnut trees bloom (like they are right now) and we finally caught on after he'd been with us into the second summer. He seems to have an allergic reaction to the trees, that's the only time he chews on himself like that.

Vicki


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

wendyma1 said:


> ...The vet said it was his diet, so during the summer we were to change to a lamb and rice diet, like that did anything at all!...


What exactly does this mean? You do realize that when switching to a new food because of allergies, you must wait a full 10-weeks before you evaluate the results from the switch? ...it can take that long for all the offending proteins from the first food to leave the body. It takes a minimum of 4-weeks to see any noticeable effects but often its more like 6 or 7 weeks with 10-weeks being the 'official time', when the effect of the new diet can be evaluated with confidence.

...so are you saying you switched to a lamb and rice diet last summer? and did you feed it for the whole summer? no treats, or rawhides, or people food, etc. during this time period? ...'cause if your dog got even a single treat that contains the offending protein, you needed to re-start that 10-week 'clock' (keep in mind that's 2 and a half months!)


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

mblondetoo said:


> The more I read these posts, the more I realized what I don't know. The new quiz showed me that I really wanted to read up this info for myself. I'm sure everyone has books and their own wealth of information on the food issues. Many have told us so. I won't post the right or wrong way of feeding any more than I'll tell you how to raise your children! I just get lost in a lot of the information people throw out. I wanted something simple and easy to follow as to why I should or should not feed something and found this site:
> http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/dogfoods.html
> I thought it was quite useful.


Yeah, it is very confusing. Even for me and I have researched and own books on the subject. I think the key though, is all answers cannot be found in books and many are found in ones own experience, as well as there very own individual dog. For some, many would feel what I feed Kode the worst thing in the world because it contains corn, but this is just soooo not true. My own experience tell me so, as well as my dog. Dogs do utilize corn, same as people do when cooked.

Years ago when I first got Bianka and went on boards I was basically in a round about way being told I was a bad Mommy because she wasn't on such and such of kibble, of course it was one of the highest priced brands and not too mention I had to travel miles to get it. Well, I went through many expensive brands and miles to get them, but none of them gave me the results in my individual dogs as what I feed today, and both kibbles the dogs are on are of a middle range kibble and both do contain corn....Many today believe that one can just look at the ingredient list on the back of a bag and go by that alone and believe it is the very best, that is not true because there is more too it then that. Many manufacturers will use trickery as well. Also, one has to remember that if the manufacturer did not put something into there kibble, but it was put in elsewhere....they do not have to list it! This is one form of trickery I was speaking of.

You go with what works on your dogs, not what someone else says is better because as I stated in the past, there is NO best kibble out there and each dog is very individual as we humans are. 

Of course, I am not speaking of Ole Roy here....wouldn't touch that stuff.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

KayCee will get hot spots in the spring (bermuda grass and we think live oak pollen) and in the Fall. Who knows about in the fall unless it is the sycamore leaves which total cover the back yard.

Mine do great on Purina, but no all dogs do. There has been a couple of hot, even nasty, debates on a couple of the all breed boards over different dog foods. One who feeds timberwolf out and out told me there was not way that my dogs could be healthy on Purina. It didn't matter that they have beautiful coats, full of energy, get great checkups each year, and that Buck is 11, been on Purina all his life( except the one time I tried a better food and it he threw it up each time,)and his only ailments has been diagnosis of low thyroid a little over a year ago, and a kidney infection diagnosis last week.

BUT I do give them some meat and veggies with their night feeding. I give fish about 4 times a week, fresh, caught baked if I have it, canned mackeral or salmon if I dont, the other nights they get boiled chicken liver, gizzards, hearts, beef liver or heart, occasionly ground beef or chicken. With the boiled meats i often boil cut up sweet potatoes, white potates or squash or combination of a couple of them. With fish they alwasy get unsalted canned green beans and carrot slices. sometimes for a treat I will scramble each an egg and put in with the breakfast with a little cottage cheese, applesauce, or regular cheese.


----------

